# EnWorld Costume Gallery (Now with Address!)



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

All of these threads about gamer dress, etc, made me think that we should have a gallery of ENWorld folks in their cool fantasy, or other costumes. So if you have a picture of yourself dressed as your character, or in any other interesting garb, please share!

I set up the gallery and it's called The Masquerade. I only have one picture of me in a costume and I'll scan it in later to start the album out, but if anyone has any readily available online, add 'em now 

EDIT This Gallery is at :

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Enjoy!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 14, 2003)

You should also remind people of it a week or so before Halloween.


----------



## dave_o (Sep 14, 2003)

I should totally rock that fairy costume I came up with, and post a photo. 

Why am you never on AIM?!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 14, 2003)

Will that be your "Otto" costume? 

Or hasn't that been yet? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You should also remind people of it a week or so before Halloween.




Good idea!



			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> I should totally rock that fairy costume I came up with, and post a photo.
> 
> Why am you never on AIM?!




Please do. That sounded awesome. Re: AIM...I've been ridiculously busy. I'll be on this evening for a bit. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Will that be your "Otto" costume?
> 
> Or hasn't that been yet?




Haha. I did take some pictures yesterday at the book festival, so maybe I'll post 'Otto' as well. The only one I have of me now is actually me dressed as a Spider Sorceress Superhero type thing.

So it doesn't need to be fantasy costumes. I bet that folks on ENworld have some excellent costumes for Halloween, Ren Faires etc... It will be neat to see them all. 

Thanks!
Sheri


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

I dunno whether to be jelous or proud that others are taking up the mantle of starting photo albums.

*sniff*


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> I dunno whether to be jelous or proud that others are taking up the mantle of starting photo albums.
> 
> *sniff*




I need you, actually, to help me with a question about the technicalities. Your photO album wisdom is first rate and highly valued around here


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

whats the question?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> whats the question?




Can you go on AIM? Thanks.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Can you go on AIM? Thanks.




as you noticed by now, i couldnt. heh. I forgot my Cat5 Wire at home and was using a school computer. Only way to access AIM was java and I was late for class. I'll try now for 5 min tho. Hopefully you're there.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 14, 2003)

i threw a few photos up to start out your album, Djeta.
seems to be workin' fine - what were you wanting to do to the album?


----------



## Theron (Sep 14, 2003)

A bit old, but me in SCA clothes, with longer hair and a beard.

http://www.io.com/~tbretz/Luciano.jpg


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> i threw a few photos up to start out your album, Djeta.
> seems to be workin' fine - what were you wanting to do to the album?





Awesome. Is that your son? He's adorable. 

I want to set it up so people can't delete other people's comments and change other people's pictures. I pretty much want it set up like the regular member gallery. Not a big deal if I can't though.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

Theron said:
			
		

> A bit old, but me in SCA clothes, with longer hair and a beard.
> 
> http://www.io.com/~tbretz/Luciano.jpg




Cool! Add this to the gallery!


----------



## Theron (Sep 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Cool! Add this to the gallery!




Assume I'm big for my brain.   Where is this gallery?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Awesome. Is that your son? He's adorable.
> 
> I want to set it up so people can't delete other people's comments and change other people's pictures. I pretty much want it set up like the regular member gallery. Not a big deal if I can't though.



i belive thats pretty much the default dear.

just in case, go to the album properties and there you'll have a bunch of scroll down tag menus. each one is self explanitory. Just set yourself for the ones you need. Everybody for the ones you want people to have access to. And nobody for stuf you never want changed.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> i belive thats pretty much the default dear.
> 
> just in case, go to the album properties and there you'll have a bunch of scroll down tag menus. each one is self explanitory. Just set yourself for the ones you need. Everybody for the ones you want people to have access to. And nobody for stuf you never want changed.





I tried that and can't


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

yes, that's my son. Thanks.

I find it strange that people should be able to modify other people's descriptions and the like - is that an oversight of the Gallery software?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> yes, that's my son. Thanks.
> 
> I find it strange that people should be able to modify other people's descriptions and the like - is that an oversight of the Gallery software?





Right now I can't even change it to let people post pictures. When I try to change the permissions to set everything up, it won't let me.

Can you get in to add a picture at all? I've been told people can't.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

Gallery threads are about the boards, which means this should actually live in Meta. I'll slide it over.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

I posted those pictures, so I can post.
I can see the permissions and properties, too.
And (just checking) I can also see those for the Weaponry Gallery and the Next Generation Gallery, but no other galleries... 

hmmm.... can anyone else post?


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Sep 15, 2003)

Q:


			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> Why am you never on AIM?!




A: _Stalkers_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

I have a sailor outfit that looks "almost" real!  

Would that work?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 15, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have a sailor outfit that looks "almost" real!
> 
> Would that work?




Sure


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 15, 2003)

Where is the Gallery?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Where is the Gallery?



http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting your photos Bloodsparrow  I really like the mili-fairy one. 

Keep em coming you guys


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 17, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting your photos Bloodsparrow  I really like the mili-fairy one.
> 
> Keep em coming you guys




Thanks, I don't think I'll ever come up with a better costume then that. 

BTW - OMG!  Your avatar is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 22, 2003)

Finally got my picture of me as Spiderwoman scanned.   Gah. I'm such a dork. And a dork who can't use a camera for that matter, as the flash in this one is almost as bad as the flash in my old avatar.


----------



## BSF (Sep 23, 2003)

Djeta,
The costume looks great!  Don't worry so much about the flash.  Though, it does make you appear to be a bit more pale than you probably are.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 23, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Djeta,
> The costume looks great!  Don't worry so much about the flash.  Though, it does make you appear to be a bit more pale than you probably are.




Yeah...I suppose I could tell people I'm just glowing from the same radioactivity that gave me my super-spider powers  

Weird...the original photo isn't like that but when it was scanned, it ended up like that. None of the other pictures I've scanned have ever done that. Strange.


----------



## BSF (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmm, if the original photo doesn't look like that, perhaps there are some changes you can make on your scanning process? Or, you might be able to make some adjustments with some photo-editing software.

Alas, I am not well-versed in such things.  So, I cannot really help in that regard.  However, perhaps one of the graphic experts here would be willing to offer advice?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 24, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Hmm, if the original photo doesn't look like that, perhaps there are some changes you can make on your scanning process? Or, you might be able to make some adjustments with some photo-editing software.
> 
> Alas, I am not well-versed in such things.  So, I cannot really help in that regard.  However, perhaps one of the graphic experts here would be willing to offer advice?




I'm not sure. It's not my scanner, it's my neighbors. He scanned four photos for me, and only this one came out weird.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 25, 2003)

> I'm not sure. It's not my scanner, it's my neighbors. He scanned four photos for me, and only this one came out weird.



Probably something easily fixed in Photoshop (but I haven't actually seen the picture).


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 26, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Probably something easily fixed in Photoshop (but I haven't actually seen the picture).




I tried to fix it in photoshop and I couldn't get it to look normal. It either made all the colors all weird or the contrast off. I dunno. I'm not a photoshop master though. So it could just be me. It's weird because the guy who scanned it for me, is a computer person. And he couldn't explain it.


----------



## Dimwhit (Sep 26, 2003)

> I tried to fix it in photoshop and I couldn't get it to look normal. It either made all the colors all weird or the contrast off. I dunno. I'm not a photoshop master though. So it could just be me. It's weird because the guy who scanned it for me, is a computer person. And he couldn't explain it.



Scanned images can be funky. If the picture is important and you want someone else to give it a shot, let me know. Otherwise, re-scanning it may do the trick, especially if the other pictures turned out just fine.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 26, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Scanned images can be funky. If the picture is important and you want someone else to give it a shot, let me know. Otherwise, re-scanning it may do the trick, especially if the other pictures turned out just fine.




Thanks. It's not that important but if re-scanning it doesn't work, I'll let you know.


----------

